# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Getting tickled to death in a dream :(

## magical mike

I was about 10 it was 6 years ago.. and in my dream, I was ontop of a roof in new york city. and it was a chick, and some evil thing I never seen, just new he was there...
and I couldent move in my dream.. (I knew I was dreaming for some reason) and I was really scared and I couldent move. and they just started tickling me!! I fucking hated it so fucking much!! I was afraid I was never going to wake up! has this eve happened to anyone? and is there a reason it happened?

----------


## Sanquis

First : HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Ooh tickled to death, thats a FUNNY NIGHTMARE. Yeah hmmm, we're you tickled a lot lately? do you have a phobia? Erm... do you tickle other people a lot? :S

----------


## magical mike

no, it was 6 years ago lol.. I use to get tickled by my older sisters when I was 10 (there moved out now)

and the DC's were really evil looking.. kinda like a cheep poweranger evil lol.. it was fucked up really bad! I was scared to go to sleep for at least a month lol.

----------


## Neeros

LOLOLOL

Your sisters scarred you for life.

----------


## topten35

Oh yes i know how you feel, when i was little i had a dream about these two girls and we were outside of my elementary school.  I was just standing there and they just started to tickle me to death, my sister said that i was talking in my sleep and i was cursing, which is something i never did on purpose.  The girls would stop until the dream was over.

----------


## magical mike

same here! lol. it dint stop until I woke up.. I wonder why this happens..

----------


## spockman

Have you ever read TheCusps guide on ultimate dream control? It explains how things in a a dream are only as existant as we give attention to them. If something unpleasent like that happens again, ignore it as best as possible.

I know that's hard, so here's a technique on ignoring things.

Look away from the thing. If you still feel what it's doing, concentrate on something else in your field of vision. Make it interesting, too. Or at least, imagine it being interesting. If it's a tree, think of it walking around. Either A- It will start walking and get your attention, making you forget about the unpleasent thing. B- The tree will stay normal, but your attempt to concentrate on the tree will encompass your mind. C- It won't work/You'll wake yourself up. 

Either way, you aren't worse off than when you tried the technique

----------


## Curtis

Thats pretty funny lol

----------


## magical mike

> Have you ever read TheCusps guide on ultimate dream control? It explains how things in a a dream are only as existant as we give attention to them. If something unpleasent like that happens again, ignore it as best as possible.
> 
> I know that's hard, so here's a technique on ignoring things.
> 
> Look away from the thing. If you still feel what it's doing, concentrate on something else in your field of vision. Make it interesting, too. Or at least, imagine it being interesting. If it's a tree, think of it walking around. Either A- It will start walking and get your attention, making you forget about the unpleasent thing. B- The tree will stay normal, but your attempt to concentrate on the tree will encompass your mind. C- It won't work/You'll wake yourself up. 
> 
> Either way, you aren't worse off than when you tried the technique




yeah but it was along time ago, when I dint know  ::D: ..
it dosent happen now  ::banana::

----------


## scottc

not sure who the unknown character is but i use to have tickle nightmares that were terrible- in fact, all my nightmares ended with me being tickled... what is strange is I could still feel the tickle after  almost completely waking up... as i was falling aback to sleep etc ... i got so afraid of them i learned how to wake myself up  whenever i sensed i had a tickle to death dream... sounds stupid and simply whimpish but those nightmares were horrible...now my daughter who is only 2 is talkng about having them!  So i am googling further but stopped and had to register to reply-  

further: i use to think they were brought on by digestion... food moving passed the sides of my lower torso, just under the rib cage... thats were i always got tickled... god they were so enoying!   now i am thinking i was tickled too maliciously by my dad... and i am doin it to my kid... i lvoe to surprise tickle her or just poke a tickle poke - its fun but now htat she is having these nightmares i am stopping and asking both grandfathers to just stop - however my brother says he never had them- and he was tickled a lot too    god this is sounding so stupid but again the dreams were really servere  ! take care - s   :Cool:

----------

